# Boas > Anacondas >  Slugs with no male?

## hypnotixdmp

Just as the title says, is it possible???

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------


## hypnotixdmp

No one can answer if a boa (specifically anaconda) can produce infertal egg sacks without a male? I ask be she's still nice and fat in her lower area and I just caught her wrapped around her water dish kind of laying sideways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------


## TurkeyPython

I'm not to sure about that. I'd say yes, but it's unlikely. I know egg layers duo sometimes and seeing as boas incubate the eggs inside of them(so technically there are still eggs) I'd imagine it's very much possible. So it turned out it wasn't poop?

----------


## hypnotixdmp

I don't know yet....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkS

Yes it is possible, it's happened to me.  It's not common, I think it's more likely that follicles are resorbed in the absence of sperm but it is possible

----------


## hypnotixdmp

OK, so if that is whats going on, she could reabsorb them instead of them coming out?

----------


## TurkeyPython

Depending on the size she could still reabsorb them but if they're too big she'll just lay slugs.

----------

